

Don't settle: Get what you want, right now - bootload
http://bart.whahay.net/2008/06/08/dont-settle-get-what-you-want-right-now/

======
bprater
Folks dreams are constantly muddled by the daily grind. It's easier to focus
on how much you hate your boss than how sure you are that you are going to get
a killer job at the start-up everyone is talking about.

